# Video: Watch an Audi Fox (80 B1) Beat Up on 911 GT3s at the Nordschleife



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The car you see above may not look very intimidating but most car enthusiasts will tell you not to discount a car just for that. Light weight and track experience can make a world of difference and that's exactly the case in the video (below) we found posted on Jalopnik today.

The Fox (80 B1 for those anywhere but the USA) is a little known car to all but enthusiasts but the owner of a red track-prepped version aims to change that. Ride along below as the driver of this '74 Audi with all of 130 hp and 1500 lbs of mass laps the Ring and deftly passes many cars including a GT3 (about 2:30 in the movie) and chases down a 996 GT3 (about 7:40 in the movie until nearly the end).

Hat tip to Jalopnik and to Rico.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Because Racecar:laugh:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Man, I guess my '78 Audi Fox is worth keeping then.........LOL.:laugh::thumbup:eace:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The Porsche had full suspension travel and rebound after coming off one of those bumps. The the Fox went over the same bump like glass. I'd like to see what they tuned that car with.


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

chaussures shox


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: pretty sweet


----------

